# My turn - '08 Orca, Red



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Here she is. My '08.5, Red Orca 60cm w/ Chorus 10sp compact and King/DT Wheels. I wasn't sure how the wheels would turn out being that the hubs are orange and the frame red, but I actually dig it. The colors work together well without being too matchy. I was even more fired up when I got to inspecting it more and realized that it has some of the upgrades of the '09's (hence the '08.5 reference) i.e. Mg seatpost binder, carbon rear dropouts, and carbon head tube badge. I added an Arundel Dave-O carbon bottle cage and a Cateye Strada Wireless last night. I'm saddle searching as well. For the mean time I went with my tried and true Selle Prolink. It's a brick but I'll stick by it. I'm geeked! Take her out for the maiden voyage this afternoon. Now, for a name....


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

Certainly a unique and beautiful approach to the build. Very nice!

55/Rad


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Love it!*

Kupe,
Congratulations! The '09 goodies definitely look good. I think the orange hubs would look better on my bike  

Ride the hell out it!


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks, guys. The orange hubs were kind of a "happy accident" so to speak. When I spec'd the wheels and had them built, I had no intentions of buying this frame. Hell, I had no intentions of buying any frame. All of these bits were going on my old LeMond, on which the orange hubs match my orange King headset. However, the frame opportunity arrose and this is what I ended up with. I really dig the way it turned out. I know the wheels are seriously on the beefy side, but so am I right now at 225#. I made a deal with myself that when I break 200# _maybe_ I'll think about some new, lighter ones, but it's not high on my list right now. I'm just going to ride the hell out of this and see where it gets me.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice setup, congrats on your new ORCA!!!!


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

your bike is an 09. That is the newest color. Its not an 08. These are just starting to show up. Rhauft mentioned it about a month ago. Orbea stopped making 08 a while ago. Like 8 months ago and sold all of them before releasing the 09. Be happy that you got the 09 hopefully at 08 pricing.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Bonus!*



tete de la tour said:


> your bike is an 09. That is the newest color. Its not an 08.


 That's what I suspected. It wouldn't have the carbon dropouts unless it was the new frame. You scored!:thumbsup:


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

*Can this get any better?*



BunnV said:


> You scored!:thumbsup:


Scored would be a wee bit understated. Considering the deal I got on the frame, which was a great deal to begin with even by '08 standards. Then, I get it built and absolutely love the ride. Then, I find out it's really an '09. Don't nobody dare pinch me.  :thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*thanks tete!*



tete de la tour said:


> your bike is an 09. That is the newest color. Its not an 08. These are just starting to show up. Rhauft mentioned it about a month ago. Orbea stopped making 08 a while ago. Like 8 months ago and sold all of them before releasing the 09. Be happy that you got the 09 hopefully at 08 pricing.


Yep, what he said! Enjoy that sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------

